# Sunfire V20z - WAN Speeds only 10Mbps on GigE NIC



## datachild (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum so I'll just say hi while I'm making my first post.

My current issue is with a SunFire V20z, i have installed FreeBSD AMD64 and so far it worked like a charm, my only (and biggest) issue is that it doesn't seem to properly identify the networking interfaces.

The SunFire V20z has two gigabit ethernet NIC's on-board, both of them seem to be identified by the FreeBSD base system, however I can't seem to be able to get any speeds higher than 10Mbps when fetching a test-file from sites which are connected at 10Gbps or more

The setup looks as follows;
Server 1Gbps -> Modem 1Gbps -> Internet 100Mbps

So I should definitely be able to get higher speeds than 10Mbps.

I've checked the RAM, I've checked the HDD, it all seems to be fine. Ifconfig reports that both interfaces are up and listening at 1000Mbps full-duplex, but that only seems to apply within my LAN, as soon as I try to fetch a file or send a file I get no more than 10Mbps.

I've tried multiple different operating-systems (Debian/FreeBSD/SuSE) and they all seem to have the same error. LAN speeds are Gigabit (14-20MB/s) while WAN is max 10Mbps.

If anyone could guide me into the right direction, I would really really appreciate any help!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2011)

What kind of internet connection do you have? I'm almost sure it's not 100Mbps.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 21, 2011)

datachild said:
			
		

> LAN speeds are Gigabit (14-20MB/s) while WAN is max 10Mbps.



Although your lan speeds aren't very impressive, your problem does not seem related to your sunfire box nor to FreeBSD install. 

Like SireDice asked, what type of internet connection do you have ?


----------



## datachild (Feb 21, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What kind of internet connection do you have? I'm almost sure it's not 100Mbps.



Hey, thanks for the reply!

My internet-connection is 100/100


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you sure it's 10Mb/s and not 10MB/s? 10MB/s is pretty decent on a 100Mbit connection.


----------



## datachild (Feb 21, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's 10Mb/s and not 10MB/s? 10MB/s is pretty decent on a 100Mbit connection.



I might have been a bit bad at explaining. My connection to the Internet is 100/100, the server has 2x1GigE and the modem/router is also gigE. However, the problem is when I try to fetch a file from the server (say, speedtest.tele2.net/sunet/cachefly) it never goes over ~1MB/s (~10Mbps) when it should definitely be able to go over that.

I have another box that's connected, it's running Debian and it can fetch any testfile at full speed which is 11.7MB/s


----------



## honk (Feb 26, 2011)

Please describe how you connect your server with 2x gigabit to the modem/router with (one?!) gigabit adapter. The physical connection and your configuration (li nk aggregation? ip-configuration etc.). Or is your setup one interface pointing to the internet and the other to your internal lan?


----------



## mix_room (Mar 1, 2011)

datachild said:
			
		

> I have another box that's connected, it's running Debian and it can fetch any testfile at full speed which is 11.7MB/s



So it is only the Sun box that doesn't get full speeds, but the problems are independent of operating system?

The fact that you have another box which can get files at higher speeds seems to indicate that it is your hardware which is faulty.


----------

